# Going To A Large Gym Vs. Small Gym



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Those of you that go to the gym, do you prefer a large gym with more people or to a smaller gym where there are less people?

I can think of pros and cons to both. Large gyms have more people but you can feel more anonymous- just going about your workout in peace. Smaller gyms have less people but maybe more "intimate" since it is not a huge place.

Basically I want to start going to a gym but not sure if I want to try and join a huge two story gym like L.A. Fitness or a much smaller one like Anytime Fitness.

Anytime Fitness is a 24 hour gym- so I think that would better for me. I wouldn't be making excuses like not being able to get there before it closes etc.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I prefer large gyms. As you said you're more anonymous in them.
I really hate small gyms, where everything is intimate, everyone knows the other and stuff.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, I go to 2 different gyms regularly, on occasion a 3rd though I don't go enough for that to matter, but they are sorta the reverse of what you said in the OP. The gym I go to that is closer to my home is smaller, but it's less friendly, at least when it comes to people talking to me. The other gym I train at is the gym I work at, and it's much bigger. But people there are way more friendly, and are always talking. Both gyms I see the same people regularly, but yeah I'm more likely to end up talking to someone at the bigger gym. I prefer the less social smaller gym. I try to zone everyone and everything out when training.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

scooby said:


> Well, I go to 2 different gyms regularly, on occasion a 3rd though I don't go enough for that to matter, but they are sorta the reverse of what you said in the OP. The gym I go to that is closer to my home is smaller, but it's less friendly, at least when it comes to people talking to me. The other gym I train at is the gym I work at, and it's much bigger. But people there are way more friendly, and are always talking. Both gyms I see the same people regularly, but yeah I'm more likely to end up talking to someone at the bigger gym. I prefer the less social smaller gym. I try to zone everyone and everything out when training.


Good point. I guess it has to do more with the actual people going to the gyms and not necessarily the size of the gym alone. I think I would prefer a less social gym as well. I would probably listen to some music- or not- and just do my workout and leave.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> Good point. I guess it has to do more with the actual people going to the gyms and not necessarily the size of the gym alone. I think I would prefer a less social gym as well. I would probably listen to some music- or not- and just do my workout and leave.


in larger gyms, you'll be approached less, i think. But there are physiques that are more "inspiring". Also depends on the region. Right now, I'm in the northern part of the U.S., people are polite, but they are far more serious about their workouts. The physiques here keep me motivated to get to the gym..

In the Southwestern regions - those people* LOVE* to talk. And are way too friendly for my taste. The gyms in the Mexico/New Mexico region has a different mindset/culture. People go to the gym just to *"say"* they go. :frown2: Not very much inspiration there except the ones on steroids - and that's just not very inspiring at all. No gym etiquette, and a lot of groups in wife-beater shirts yacking.

If you want to get "lost" in your workout without being bothered? Large gym..

If you're concerned about "friendly" atmosphere? small gym..

If you're concerned about staying fit? Any gym will do..


----------



## Zaac (May 20, 2015)

Larger gyms are better but I also go to a 24 hour gym which is what I prefer.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

i used to go to small gym last year and i prefer small gym as you see the same people like everyday so you are getting used to them


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'd not really thought about it before. I've not gone to many large gyms as all the ones close to me are small local ones so have gone to far more small gyms. I don't mind either personally, with enough exposure I think you could get comfortable with either. Would it be possible to try both out to see what the atmosphere is like inside each, to test which you'd prefer? In either case good luck finding the gym right for you


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Zaac said:


> Larger gyms are better but I also go to a 24 hour gym which is what I prefer.


Yeah even though one of the gyms I'm looking at is smaller, I love the idea of it being open 24 hours so I can go when I want. No excuses. lol. Plus I work until 10 p.m. a lot of nights so I could still go after work if I wanted.



cat001 said:


> I'd not really thought about it before. I've not gone to many large gyms as all the ones close to me are small local ones so have gone to far more small gyms. I don't mind either personally, with enough exposure I think you could get comfortable with either. Would it be possible to try both out to see what the atmosphere is like inside each, to test which you'd prefer? In either case good luck finding the gym right for you


Thanks.:smile2: I'm pretty sure I can get a free 7 day pass to the smaller gym so I could try that out at least. For the first couple of visits you have to talk to a trainer and have them go through the workout/equipment with you though, so hopefully I can push my SA aside enough to get through that.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

The most important thing for me would be that they had the proper equipment for training the powerlifts and that they actually allow those lifts to be performed, unlike places like Planet Fitness where deadlifts aren't allowed. They would have to allow the use of gym chalk as well.

All things being equal though I would choose a small gym because crowds make me anxious and uncomfortable.

Luckily for me the gym I go to has all those things and is fairly small.


----------

